# trellis wire advice



## reisjdmd (Apr 16, 2007)

i have heard and read different things about the height of trellis wires.
our grapes will mostly be trained to a double cordon system. they are pretty standard for upper midwest zone 4 climate.
someone said to put the wires at 6' and 5'; someone else at 5' ad 3'. i am planning to run the cordons along the top wire. 
any advice would be greatly appreciated. our grapes are such as concord; reliance; aurore; swenson red and white; marshall foch; fontenac and others [the numbered ones]. 


what would be pros and cons of different heights???


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2007)

If you put the top wire between 5 and 6 feet, that is going to work for you. The bottom wire, with two wires, would do bet at between3and 4 feet-for example use 3 and 5 feet or 4 and 6 feet. Lots of different ways to do it- find what works for you best.


----------



## reisjdmd (Apr 17, 2007)

appleman
thanks for the advice. if i read between the lines, do yu have some doubt about even using a lower wire?? would a one wire system [at 5 feet]work? can you explain the benefits of the lower wire?? i just assumed it was necessary. thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 17, 2007)

Reis, what I mean by the bottom wire with two wires is just that as opposed to the bottom wire with a 3 wire system or multiple top catch wires, or the top wires with a Geneva Double Curtain............ you get the idea.


----------

